# Apistos and Badis?



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

I have 5 Badis (ranging in size from 1/2" to 1") and 2 dwarf aquatic frogs in a 12 gallon nano-cube. I have 3 Apistogramma Agassizi and two small albino cory cats in a 16 gallon tank. Both tanks have the same water chemistry, same substrate and similar live plants. I would like to combine the two tanks into one 20g(long). I think that with plants, driftwood and caves, there will be enough territories to keep everyone occupied. Anyone know if Badis and Apistos are compatible?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I would be worried about the apistos eating the badis, unless you are refering to one of the larger badi species?

I don't know much about apistos though  Just that badis are very small.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_I personally would NOT keep Badis and apistos together. One main reason is water temps. The Apisto's need warm water as all tropicals do, but the Badis like cooler water. In fact, I do not even have a heater in my Badis tanks at all. Hope that helps!

Kathy _


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Ditto what Kathy said. It's gotten considerably cooler here lately and I've noticed my badis seem to be doing better. It wasn't all that warm to begin with and I'll definitely neep to keep the heater when it gets into the dead of winter but next year I'll remove it altogeher. The badis are much happier and much more colorful at around 75-76F


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i don't think the apisto will be large enough to eat the badis. Apistogramma agassizi is one of the dwarf cichlid after all.... but beside the water temp, when apisto breed, they can get pretty aggressive. so i don't recommand they keep together


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont see a problem with combining the two other than temp either. Apistos stay toward the bottom of the tank except when feeding. They are generally peaceful and badis shouldn't be a problem (Wish I could find some badis locally). You will lose fry if the badis breed in the same tank though.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Apistos are smaller than I thought they were. My bad 

Well, you could probably do it and get away with it.. But with the temperature difference, you would be detracting either from the apistos or the badis, or both. I'd keep them separate...

Is it unheard of to use a weaker heater in one side of the tank, creating a temperature variance from one side to the other? Or would the current mix the water too quickly and just make the heater work harder than it should?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Apistos are about 3 inches depending on sex and species.....

Badis can thrive in temps up to 80 degrees and thats just fine for apistos......

The water will mix throughout the tank so no using a smaller heater will not work.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't know about thrive... I mean obviously they'd be in fine in 80F water but I've noticed a huge difference in the colour and activity level of my badis since the temperature has lowered to 75-76F.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_I agree Zoe, I have 2 different kinds of badis and they both do much better with cooler temps. They color up better and are more active. When I first got mine, I had a heater in the tank, and they seemed to just sit and sulk all the time. I never saw them. Then the man who I got them from told me to remove the heater. I did...and now they are truely amazing. 

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d189/craftyflalady/100_0400-1.jpg

Check them out, and see for yourself! 

I don't think you would be doing either fish right by keeping them together. One would suffer either way. 

Kathy _


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow craftyflalady! That's one stunning badi!!!

Ok, because of the temperature differences, I'll set up a 10 gallon for the badis. And leave the apistos in the 16.

Thanks for all the advice and info everyone!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Ooh what a lovely fishie  I have dario dario, they are by far my favourite.
K House - are your badis dario dario or badis badis?

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n246/zoeskitties/fish/badi15.jpg

That's one of my pairs - the male is twice as red when the temps are under 80F. He looks like a female when it gets over 81F


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe I have badis badis burmanicus but I'll have to double check. I never get to see them right now because I have a nano-cube and they can fit through the filter slits. So they all just hang out in the filter box and my frogs end up with the whole tank to themselves. Every once in a while one will come out just to take a look around but mostly they just all stay hidden. Tonight I am setting up the 10 gallon for them and maybe then I'll get to enjoy them!

What other fish, if any, do you keep with your badis?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_In One of my Badis tanks, I have small flounders too. Which are pretty damn cool too. And I have some dwarf cory cats I plan on moving in with them soon as well. Other than that,they are pretty much on thier own. and I think they like it that way. 

here is a pic of the flounder.. 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d189/craftyflalady/100_1566.jpg

and here is a pic of the other Badis I have..
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d189/craftyflalady/100_1472.jpg

sorry bout pic quaility...was before the new camera.

Would like to see your tank once it's all set up for them. They are really an awesome little fish.

Kathy _


----------

